# Drean recording



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi all. I would be interested in your ideas on one hypothetical question. What would be your dream recording (composer, piece, soloists, orchestra, conductor) that doesn't exist? They may be living or late artists, even those whose artistic paths have never intersected. Imagination has no limits...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

My dream could be realized, and I hope it is someday:

Reinhold Gliere: Symphony no. 3 "Ilya Murometz". Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi conducting. Chandos SACD. 

There is no better orchestra for this massive score, Chandos has as terrific track record in Chicago and there's no conductor out there who understands that late-romantic Russian repertoire like Jarvi.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

A Mahler 9th from Furtwangler and the BPO would be the absolute height of ecstasy for me. Also, a complete Beethoven cycle from Beecham and Bach from Emil Gilels would be great.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

In my opinion, a talented person with genius skills and imagination would benefit the world greatly by working.

Brahms Symphonies complete, Carlos Kleiber, Vienna PO,
Beethoven Symphonies complete Carlos Kleiber, Vienna PO,
Beethoven Missa Solemnis Carlos Kleiber, Vienna PO,
Beethoven Missa Solemnis Furtwangler VPO or BPO
If VPO or BPO not available any good one would do. Examples: SFSO, CSO, Philadelphia, Cleveland, Boston, Chicago, LPO, NDR so, NYPO, LSO, Philharmonia, RCGO, BRSO etc. 

If had to only choose 1, it might be Brahms 1 Kleiber.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I’ve been into vocal music recently, so my dream of the week would be Mendelssohn’s six duets, Op. 63, with Kathleen Ferrier (mezzo/contralto) and Olaf Bär (baritone) accompanied by Gerald Moore. I’ve heard these with two female voices (soprano, mezzo) and a female and male (soprano, baritone). I think the contralto+baritone duet with my two favorite voices would be so beautiful with these Lieder.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Reiner/CSO recording "Rite of Spring".....which was actually in the works....Reiner had scheduled it for concert performance and subsequent recording...but he became ill, and the project was cancelled, unfortunately, wasn't revived..


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I want to hear the Levin completion of the Mozart requiem performed at Bohm's or Celibidache's tempo (taking over 1 hour for full performance). Does anyone know of any recording that satisfies that requirement?


----------



## caracalla (Feb 19, 2020)

Carlos Kleiber (still with the VPO) doing Beethoven's 3rd. If he can't do that, I'll settle for the 9th.

Martin Steiner playing Bach's Passacaglia. This was available on vinyl aeons ago, but as afaik has never seen the light of day in digital. Lost to the world, I fear.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Mstislav Rostropovich recording the 3rd Britten Cello Suite.

Or a studio recording of Gloriana conducted by Benjamin Britten.

Am I allowed Johann Sebastian Bach conducting his own Cantata BWV 140?


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Early 1950s, Erich Wolfgang Korngold conducting "Das Wunder der Heliane" with the VPO, recorded by Decca


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

dizwell said:


> Am I allowed Johann Sebastian Bach conducting his own Cantata BWV 140?


Anything is possible in a dream.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> Anything is possible in a dream.


Oh well, in that case, I'll take Benjamin Britten conducting all ten Mahler Symphonies, please (with the tenth being the performing edition he himself composed for the purpose). :tiphat:


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Well seeing that Dizwell's mentioned the man himself, I'll join in too...
Britten never recorded much in the way of standard piano repertoire but if he had, I would have liked to hear him in some of the big concertos, or perhaps the complete Mozart and Beethoven sonatas, or the clever finger work in some Schumann. I'd also include Bach and earlier keyboard works too if I could wave that wand...(not a euphemism).

Britten's facility and touch was unsurpassed and he is rightly considered as one of the 20thC's finest pianists. Gerald Moore, who was considered the best accompanist in the world said he was the second best compared to Britten.

We'd never hear any Brahms though as Britten didn't rate him.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

mikeh375 said:


> We'd never hear any Brahms though as Britten didn't rate him.


Liked him a lot in his youth, but rapidly went off him, to the point of disgust, in fact.


----------



## The3Bs (Apr 1, 2020)

Emil Gilels completing Beethoven sonata Cycle
Emil Gilels to do a complete Bach cycle
Sviatoslav Richter completing both Schubert and Beethoven sonata cycles


Then of course provide modern recording possibilities to those in the below list:
Sergei Rachmaninoff
Heinrich Neuhaus
Samuil Feinberg
Maria Yudina
Vladimir Sofronitsky
Alfred Cortot
Artur Schnabel 
Edwin Fischer (younger years)
William Kapell 


amongst some other that are escaping my memory at the moment.

On top of that if we could get Franz List to honor us with some of his own recordings!!!!


----------



## The3Bs (Apr 1, 2020)

The3Bs said:


> Emil Gilels completing Beethoven sonata Cycle
> Emil Gilels to do a complete Bach cycle
> Sviatoslav Richter completing both Schubert and Beethoven sonata cycles
> 
> ...


Oh my god... How could I forget Ferrucio Busoni???!!!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

December 13, 1895. Berlin. Gustav Mahler's full 2nd Symphony premier. Conductor: Gustav Mahler. Audiophile, reference recorded sound, please. DVD would be nice, with superb camera work. Program bookle... no! Damn all programs!


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Totenfeier said:


> December 13, 1895. Berlin. Gustav Mahler's full 2nd Symphony premier. Conductor: Gustav Mahler. Audiophile, reference recorded sound, please. DVD would be nice, with superb camera work. Program bookle... no! Damn all programs!


Why limit to only the second. I would prefer to hear a full Mahler cycle by the composer, conducting the Concertgebouw orchestra of today with today's recording technique, including a 10th, fully completed by Mahler himself and perhaps some more work while he had to be out there all the time.

I would love to hear a recording by Mahler of Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra, Shostakovich 8, 13 and 14, Messiaen' St Francois d Assisi and the Turangalila symphony.

Furthermore, I am in doubt if I would like to hear Parsifal conducted by Carlos Kleiber or also a full Mahler cycle, as I know Kleiber didn't really like Mahlers music.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, it was dream concert, not dream cycle, but I'll take it. Disturbing thought, though: what if it turned out that Mahler was only a second or third-rate Mahler conductor? Embarrassing.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Totenfeier said:


> Well, it was dream concert, not dream cycle, but I'll take it. Disturbing thought, though: what if it turned out that Mahler was only a second or third-rate Mahler conductor? Embarrassing.


There is a piano roll version of Mahler playing mvt I of his Sym #5....sounds quite similar to Bruno Walter's reading, or vice versa as the case may be..


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

I'd certainly be happy if pianist Dinu Lipatti, who died in 1950 at 33, had lived to record any music of Beethoven. Others who died too soon and would have made many more great recordings: conductor Guido Cantelli; violinists Michael Rabin, Ginette Neveu and Ossy Renardy; pianists William Kapell and Samson Francois; and cellist Jacqueline du Pre, who lived to 42 but whose career as a performing cellist ended at only 28 due to illness.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Totenfeier said:


> Well, it was dream concert, not dream cycle, but I'll take it. Disturbing thought, though: what if it turned out that Mahler was only a second or third-rate Mahler conductor? Embarrassing.


Yes, would be terrible. But I rely on his reputation as a conductor in his day, much higher rated than his composing skills.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

A remake of Tristan & Isolde with Solti and the Vienna Philharmonic with the late Jessye norman and Placido Domingo . This could have happened and was actually planned by Decca , but unfortunately, Solti passed away suddenly in 1997 . 
I wish Solti had also recorded Schoenberg's Gurrelieder . This would have been a perfect work for him .


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

superhorn said:


> A remake of Tristan & Isolde with Solti and the Vienna Philharmonic with the late Jessye norman and Placido Domingo . This could have happened and was actually planned by Decca , but unfortunately, Solti passed away suddenly in 1997 .
> I wish Solti had also recorded Schoenberg's Gurrelieder . This would have been a perfect work for him .


Yes, a Solti Gurrelieder would have been most welcome....Solti did well with Schoenberg - Moses and Aaron, Variations for Orchestra..
I wish that conductors like Reiner and Monteux had performed and recorded Schoenberg, Berg, Webern...Reiner did Webern 6 Orch Pieces, live recording, which is superb....these conductors always achieved the clarity, the balance, the melodic line thru complex scores...extreme clarity of texture with these composers is of paramount importance...


----------

